# NEW THREAD FOR DIAMONHEAD 2011 PICS AND VIDEOS



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I hahttp://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/


I am sorry I have a lot of pics there that do not go with the DH stuff but they are there. Ill try to remove them but you can stop looking whwnever you want.
ve to go back and check somewthing. They put some old photos on. Ill get it fixed. Sorry. Just got in a few minutes ago from the Coast.

By the way I am adding new pics to the Flicker site now. There are also some videos of Shawes "Little" coal fired engine. I think you just have to doulbele click the pic to get video. Man that thing really ran nice.

You do not even have to double click. This is something new for me using the Flicker site for video. Maybe better than Youtube.

I have also and will be adding some pics of the beach area around Biloxi, Gulfport and Long Beach to give you some idea about how much has been done down there. Beaches were beautiful and way too cold to participate .


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

tt


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a video on my site at You Tube but having difficulty embedding on MLS. I have also [posted more pics from DH and more videos or being uploaded on Flicker. I hope you are able to see them. some how Mls is not picking up video.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. Never had the problem before.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope this is better


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 24 Jan 2011 11:22 AM 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/VBnRId0SzPg" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen>


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened to the Mamod event?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 24 Jan 2011 11:31 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 24 Jan 2011 11:22 AM 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/VBnRId0SzPg" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen> Hope this is better 


Here is the reason why and the solution from SteveC

Charles / Ryan - It seems that YouTube has changed the default HTML format for embeding their videos from the old object/embed code to the iframe type code and currently the iframe code is incompatible with the MLS software. That's why your attempts at including videos in your replies as of late haven't been successful.

There is however a check box on the YouTube page labeled "Use old embed code" make sure that you check that and then check the text box where you copy the HTML code from starts with the "object" element and not the "iframe" element.



Charles I finally saw that before last post. When you get old like I am they keep changing things that have worked out okay. Think I have it now. Thanks for the input


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 24 Jan 2011 11:48 AM 
What happened to the Mamod event? 
I did not attend Sats events. Maybe someone else was there that has not posted yet.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good videos, neat to see the stuff on the tables also.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Was than a nekkid brass prototype of the AccuCraft two-cylinder Shay I saw there? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few pics I took.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank...897683672/


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 24 Jan 2011 12:21 PM 
Was than a nekkid brass prototype of the AccuCraft two-cylinder Shay I saw there? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration FuTerry I do not know what it was. I took pics and made videos and hoped that those who looked would know what they were looking at. A little dark at times with vids.


I have a 13 minute finale up loading that will complete my contribution to the pics and vids scene. Hope you all have appreciated themm and enjoyed.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya they were great, you'll all have to wait until next year for a timelapse video like I did in 2010. 

I was always wondering what happened to Carol Jobusch's photos from 2010 went (did her memory card corrupt or something), I patiently waited all year, she had a nice photo(assuming it wasn't too dark) with my dad and I running on the narrow gauge track with the Confederate and Union trains running side by side (with the C19 that he gave me this year, and my coal fired ruby pulling the other one). 

Ohh well 

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a few pictures to my DH 2011 collection...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a video shot by RJ of a big boy and a nice reefer drag:




And one of a "carnival" train:



Greg


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 24 Jan 2011 12:21 PM 
Was than a nekkid brass prototype of the AccuCraft two-cylinder Shay I saw there? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

Yep, Buck Nekkid. Jason had it on the swap table


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 24 Jan 2011 02:47 PM 
Ya they were great, you'll all have to wait until next year for a timelapse video like I did in 2010. 

I was always wondering what happened to Carol Jobusch's photos from 2010 went (did her memory card corrupt or something), I patiently waited all year, she had a nice photo(assuming it wasn't too dark) with my dad and I running on the narrow gauge track with the Confederate and Union trains running side by side (with the C19 that he gave me this year, and my coal fired ruby pulling the other one). 

Ohh well 

Andrew 

Andrew, she recently got it posted, here's the link. http://www.jobusch.com/diamondhead2010/ Your picture is there but it is too large to insert into this thread directly.

Sorry you missed it, but I truly understand with a newborn in the house. Not to make you more upset but I must say there were more coal fired engines there than I have ever seen at Diamondhead.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 24 Jan 2011 12:21 PM 
Was than a nekkid brass prototype of the AccuCraft two-cylinder Shay I saw there? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 

Tac - Yea I had it out for sale. Not too much interest down there for it though. I bought it probally 5 or so years ago. It will have a new home on a month or so.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update. Trying to use youtube with the last video failed after two trys and about 8 hours.
I am uploading rest of videos on Flicker si the site in beginning is where they will be found. Not as good quality as Youtube ,but what the hey.
There isa bunch of them will probably go all day uploading.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 25 Jan 2011 06:32 AM 
Posted By afinegan on 24 Jan 2011 02:47 PM 
Ya they were great, you'll all have to wait until next year for a timelapse video like I did in 2010. 

I was always wondering what happened to Carol Jobusch's photos from 2010 went (did her memory card corrupt or something), I patiently waited all year, she had a nice photo(assuming it wasn't too dark) with my dad and I running on the narrow gauge track with the Confederate and Union trains running side by side (with the C19 that he gave me this year, and my coal fired ruby pulling the other one). 

Ohh well 

Andrew 

Andrew, she recently got it posted, here's the link. http://www.jobusch.com/diamondhead2010 Your picture is there but it is too large to insert into this thread directly.

Sorry you missed it, but I truly understand with a newborn in the house. Not to make you more upset but I must say there were more coal fired engines there than I have ever seen at Diamondhead.


We need coal fired pictures and video!! lolol 

I am actually in the process of selling my nscale trains (never play with them) and looking to pickup a AML 0-6-0 to scratch build a coal fired boiler for it :-D (first big project!). Thanks for the link, yep thats the exact picture I was looking for!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video Greg. Later RJD


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew,

I heard at Diamondhead that Triple R is possibly designing a coal fired boiler for the Accucraft Mogul.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

They should develop a wood burner for the Mogul.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 25 Jan 2011 11:32 AM 
Andrew,

I heard at Diamondhead that Triple R is possibly designing a coal fired boiler for the Accucraft Mogul.

Sure enough, we have three on order now...

Shop work: boilers


Mogul boiler 


Also in the works: 
Accucraft CP Hudson
Aster Hudson
N & W J 611
Aster Berkshire


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/

I think I have finished uploading. Thre are a lot of new short videos.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 25 Jan 2011 11:44 AM 
They should develop a wood burner for the Mogul. 

They would probably also need an auger or conveyor system to keep the wood rolling in!!!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this neat site that gives a comparison of BTU's of the many of the fuels we use.

http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr/wcee/keep/M...tables.htm


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 25 Jan 2011 11:44 AM 
They should develop a wood burner for the Mogul. 
Jeremiah
We tried wood and wood pellets but the fuel is consumed too quickly and too much ash thus could not sustain an extended running session without frequent breaks. Which is denoted on paper with the "*(Btu / pound)*" comparison of wood vs. coal charts in the prior reference by Bruce.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got most of my videos converted and uploaded. Here Is a short one of my friend Will's new Plantation engine which had a stack change while at Diamondhead.



This one shows what happens late night when there are steamers "hanging out" !



And this one is pretty self explanatory "Draggin The Bunny" 




It was a great week and most of us are counting the days till next year.

Larry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That 'Reisler' is one of the sweetest-running locos I've ever seen. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

